# Arduino Micro Controller



## sims_l22 (28/11/13)

I want to automate my home brew system. I have been looking at the Arduino Board and USB Cable. Here is the URL. for the Arduino Product. http://arduino.cc/ It cost around 40 dollars and is quite useful. you can program it to take temps controls , set spark igniters, time Mash, time strike water , time kettle boil. and so forth. Has anyone used this product yet. 
Thanks


----------



## djar007 (28/11/13)

Mathos controller uses one. Take look at the braumeiser next gen thread


----------



## mr_wibble (28/11/13)

I'm teaching an after-school electronics/robotics course with them. 
But in the interest of full-disclosure - despite having all the parts to automate my HLT water temperature, and having built the circuit, I am yet to put it together. *sigh*

You can buy an Arduino board for a fair bit less than $40.
It's not necessary to buy a brand-name one. It's an open platform, so the clones are almost identical to the originals.

A good local store for them is Core Electronics in Sydney. CE graciously gave us a good discount on the parts-kit for our school course.
BTW: Core Electronics also sells quite nice stainless steel float switches.


----------



## Edak (28/11/13)

I buy mine from DX.com usually the nano versions for about 6 dollars each. Alternatively I buy from seeedstudio. I am interested in the wireless"spark core" Arduino compatible wifi device but these will be on order until January, WiFi programming sounds great to me.


----------



## KGB (3/12/13)

Search for "Bonjuino", Bonj was using Arduino ages ago.


----------



## QldKev (3/12/13)

If you want to look at automation I would look at the embedded concepts setup.


----------

